# String for Bear Montana??



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a 2008 Montana on the way, it is 45#'s and still has the stock string. I'm looking for recommendations for a new string.


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Definitely get a quality string for that bow. I like Ten Ring Strings, Allen builds a great string and will match it perfectly to the Montana.


----------



## Dalton63841 (Oct 26, 2013)

Is the 2008 model fast flight compatible? I have a 2014 Bear Montana and I just put on a BCY-X string from 60X custom strings. I could tell the difference in arrow speed instantly.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Chad makes an excellent string, recurve.com Champion Custom strings


----------



## jerrym (Mar 18, 2007)

tpcowfish said:


> Chad makes an excellent string, recurve.com Champion Custom strings


X2 tell him what you have & he'll fix you up right.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Ask your nearest archery pro-shop for a 61-inch bow string. 

The provided Bear Manual for the Bear Montana Longbow recommends a 61-inch bow string.

I have and use B-500 Dacron continuous-loop bow strings in both 12-strand and 14-strand. 

I have and use Dynaflight97 Flemish twist bowstrings (not sure how many strands) because they came as the stock bow strings on my last two bow purchases.

I do not care about any performance differences between the different types of bow strings for my purposes. I just take whatever my pro-shop hands to me.

I like the nock-fit a little better with the 12-strand bow strings. The continuous-loop strings are very slightly easier to brace versus the Flemish strings.

It is only a “between the ears” concern, but I do not like the thought that the Flemish strings could unravel should I twist them incorrectly too much. I would always check before twisting them anyway, so it is really not a big deal.


----------



## nvmuleys (Jan 20, 2010)

I've had great luck with stone mountains


----------

